# fix wrong hole while drilling concrete



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

This will fix it.
http://www.loctiteproducts.com/p/13/7/epxy_metal_s/overview/Loctite-Epoxy-Metal-Concrete.htm


----------



## elcool (Feb 12, 2012)

can i drill thru it later?

It won't come out in one big piece?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Try a flat bladed screw driver inside of it and try backing it out.
If it's sticking out slightly you may be able to get a hold of it with a pair of plyers.


----------



## elcool (Feb 12, 2012)

what??

Which question are you answering?


----------



## tony.g (Apr 15, 2012)

Why not just use epoxy to repair the hole?


----------



## elcool (Feb 12, 2012)

yes, that's what joecaption said.

But I still have questions, like if I can drill thru it later ? 
The hole still has to be in the same spot.

I went to the store, they also suggested Hydraulic Cement.


----------



## tony.g (Apr 15, 2012)

Epoxy can be drilled. Don't think cement would be a reliable filler for that situation.


----------



## elcool (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

